# Get your home teaching done



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I thought this was funny. It is funnier if you are Mormon.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

-_O-


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

As a former EQP, I can very much relate to that. Hilarious!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Same video, different text, similar topic:
[youtube:2h8aml1g]http://www.youtube.com/v/k6CROOR2QN8&hl=en&fs=1&[/youtube:2h8aml1g]
Both are pretty stinking funny!


----------

